# Need help with Urology CPT code



## NL2022

The Urologist did a 52276 = Cystourethroscopy with direct vision internal urethrotomy. He also wants us to code a complex Uretheral Cath. Patient is male. Is this included with 52276? If not how would you code the complex Uretheral Cath? 

Thanks,

Sherry


----------



## mbort

If his documentation supports it, you may be able to use a 22 modifier.  The catheter placement is inclusive to the cysto.

hope this helps
Mary


----------



## racheleporterwilliams

52276-54
51703-59


sse said:


> The Urologist did a 52276 = Cystourethroscopy with direct vision internal urethrotomy. He also wants us to code a complex Uretheral Cath. Patient is male. Is this included with 52276? If not how would you code the complex Uretheral Cath?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sherry


----------



## Kjuenger639

CPT Code 52276 For the Cysto, direct visual urethrotomy-51703 is bundled into procedure and is not allowed.


----------

